# Taxidermy



## Top Shelf (Oct 8, 2007)

Does anyone know of a taxidermy person in Fort Walton Beach, Destin or near by. I have a swordfish bill I want to have done


----------



## phantom (Oct 5, 2007)

Call Chad Cooper 994 2339... i just went to his shop today...


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

> *phantom (1/20/2009)*Call Chad Cooper 994 2339... i just went to his shop today...


+1


----------



## rigrunner05 (May 8, 2008)

+


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

Chad Cooper, just got off the phone with him. Nice guy and does awesome work.


----------



## gator7_5 (Oct 4, 2007)

+4 for cooper.

Also, he does the best Blue Marlin paint job available.


----------

